# 223 vs 22-250



## goingwayup (Apr 13, 2006)

i want to buy a varmin rifle. which of the 2 caliber do you recommend? some swear by 223's and some like 22-250. those who like 223 are passionate about it and i read forums where they think 22-250's are crap. and those who like the 22-250 like them but aren't very passionate about them. which caliber performs better? thanks.


----------



## pergoman (Apr 13, 2006)

This is an easy one for me since I've answered this question lots of times for friends in the past.For your first and maybe only varmint caliber get a 223.Couple of reasons.Cheap ammo available.I have to guess that since you do not already have either of these calibers that you do not reload.There are lots of cheap ammo choices available for the 223 and very few for the the 22-250. Next is recoil.Yes I know they are only 22 calibers but when you are shooting hundreds of rounds a day at prairie dogs you will definitely feel the differecce.I can watch the hits and don't need a spotter with a 223.The 22-250 jumps too much to see where your shots are going even with a heavy barrel.The report of a 223 is noticeably quieter than a 22-250 also.They can both be plenty accurate.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Both are excellent. A .223 is much less expensive for cartridges if you purchase them manufactured. If you reload your own cartridges they are equal. 
A 22-250 will shoot a flatter trajectory than a .223. I personally own .223's but intend on owning a 22-250 someday. You should not be unhappy choosing either caliber. :2cents:


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

First and foremost what are the uses for this Rifle & Cartridge going to be ? What range(s) are you intending on shooting at ? And lastly how much do you plan on shooting this new Rifle & Cartridge ? (ie is it to be a Prairie Dog Rifle, a Coyote Rifle, a Target Rifle for shooting Paper ? )

With that said, here it is in a nutshell. The .223 & .22-250 shoot the same bullets (both .224" bullets). Now if you compare the same weight bullets in both cartridges the .22-250 will produce roughly 12% more velocity than the .223 is capable of producing (provided the same weight bullet is used in each cartridge). To gain that 12% velocity increase the .22-250 will burn 1/3 more powder than a .223 (again provided the same weight bullets are used in both cartridges). This is according to the several guns in each caliber that I have personally loaded for and chronographed.

If you look at a Ballistic Chart, and consider 2000 FPS Impact Velocity as your minimum impact velocity (2000 FPS is just a figured used for comparison purposes) the .22-250 will have roughly 100 yards more range than the .223 (the point at with both cartrdiges have slowed to 2000 FPS again provided the same bullets are used in both cartridges).

Now if you hold to the Maximum Point Blank Range theory, then the .22-250 generally produces a 50 yard Maxumum Point Blank Range. Using the Maximum Point Blank Range theory both cartridges are zeroed so their midrange trajectory is 1.5", then the maximum point blank range is the distance at which the bullet has fallen to - 1.5" (again provided both cartridges are using the same bullet).

Like has been stated, I too agree that for the average shooter shooting Prairie Dogs the .223 has an advantage. To me that advantage is not only lessened recoil, but also lessened muzzle blast and even more important Barrel Heat. Yes Barrel Heat can and does play into the equation if in the midst of a good Prairie Dog Town. Another consideration that goes along with Recoil is Scope Black Out. With a .223 and a Scope from 12x to 15x I can generally spot my hits (and or misses) through my scope without recoil throwing me off target. This is shooting from a Portable Shooting Bench off of a Bypod with a Sandbag under the Butt of the Rifle. Even with the Heavy Barreled .22-250's I have used I could not spot my hits (or misses) through the scope.

As for me personally and what I use. If I want more power or range than my .223 offers I grab my .243.

Good luck with whatever you decide upon.

Larry


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

SDHandgunner
As usual, I learn something new almost every time I read your posts, Thanks :beer:


----------



## goingwayup (Apr 13, 2006)

i live out in los angeles so i won't be using it to kill too many p dogs. and when i do go out to the range i might fire off 20 rounds or so just to make sure everything is accurate. i'm not too worried about the price of the bullets cause i just don't shoot enough for me to worry about the price. having said that i'm not sure if the barrel heating is a concern of mine. i guess my biggest worry is which of these guns produce more power and accuracy. i sometimes go out to mojave dessert to shoot rabbits with my 17hmr and even with a perfect chest shot i see them flopping around for 10 secs or so and i do hate to see them suffer. bad enough i'm killing them i don't see any reason why they should suffer in the process.

also can anyone tell me the difference between the savage fvss and vss? i see that the stock is different but it's it worth the extra $200? thanks.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Anything the 223 can do, the 250 does a bit better. No two ways around it, the 250 is faster, flatter, allows you to shoot further, has less wind drift, and hits harder when it gets there.

In my experience, the 223 is at it's best out to 250 yards, and the 250 stretches that out to 350 yards. Of course, with experience and good wind doping, you can reach further with either.

Both are equally accurate, any difference will be your rifle and your abilities.

That being said, the 223 is more economical to shoot a lot as good loaded ammo and brass is cheap, and it's smaller case capacity makes a pound of powder go a long way.

I like the 223, but favor and use the 250 much more...


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

My two calibers:

22-250 :sniper:

220 Swift


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Out of those two my recommendation goes to the 223. You can shoot a lot more before you need to let your gun cool down. This adds bbl life. Since you are only going to shoot only a few dozen rds a year I would go with the 22-250. You probably will never shoot out that tube. I have shot out a few tubes in my life. It is easy to get a new one but costs. I love my 22-250. I shoot 55gr V-Max out of it at max loads(they shoot the best) these work a lot better in the wind and make the things I shoot blow up a litter better.  One other thing to consider is getting a bigger gun if you want power like one of those new short mags or a 243. I know a few guys that shoot the 243 at PD's and they really haing way out there in the wind.

Chuck Norris was the fourth Wiseman. He brought baby Jesus the gift of "beard". Jesus wore it proudly to his dying day. The other Wisemen, jealous of Jesus' obvious gift favoritism, used their combined influence to have Chuck omitted from the Bible. Shortly after all three died of roundhouse kick related deaths.


----------

